# Cue Card



## Clodagh (29 October 2016)

Rather disapointing I think? I felt he was cocking his head going round the home turn, I wonder of his wind was bothering him? I am happy to be corrected by those more knowledgable than me. I feel that the horse that beat Vautour should have made mince meat of the field today.


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 October 2016)

Some horses are harder to get fitter as they get older, like you Clodagh I thought the same thing, his head carriage was similar to how he carried it in the past. I know going from what Paul Nicholls has said when interviewed that these breathing ops dont always last so perhaps Cue Card needs another. On his normal form he should as you say have made mincemeat of them but then when we factor in the ground maybe he wants more cut in the ground than what we had today. I would imagine this is his last year to have a crack at all the big prizes because of his age and the younger horses coming through like Thistlecrack etc.

I was disappointed but he didnt disgrace himself so hopefully a better run next time.


----------



## Clodagh (29 October 2016)

Yes, no disgrace. I have always liked Irish Cavalier, mainly because I am a sucker for a grey, and I thought his young jockey gave him a great ride.


----------



## bonny (29 October 2016)

I suspect he wasn't 100% fit, he has bigger races to come and they probably thought even if not quite fit enough he would still be good enough, which to be fair, he nearly was !


----------



## Mariposa (29 October 2016)

I really thought he had it in the bag two fences out, I thought he jumped like a stag and looked like he was going really well, but seemed to just run out of puff ( reminding me a little of the KG when Silvianaco Conti collared him)  He'll come on so much for the run, and he was carrying 10lb more than the winner I believe? He only actually lost by 2 lengths, and Paddy Brennan ( rightly IMO) seems to stop riding when he could see he was not going to collar Irish Cavalier.

I think the world of that horse, he's without doubt my all time favourite NH horse, and I was just so pleased he came home in one piece and jumped well. So not, not a disgrace but I couldn't help but feel he should have beaten that field. I really REALLY hope he can show that amazing form he showed last season, come on Crackle!!


----------



## TelH (19 November 2016)

The Cue Card we know and love was back today! 
Coneygree aside, is there anything that can potentially give Cue Card a race on Boxing Day? Sadly we have lost Vautour, and Don Cossack is off the road. I see Douvan has an entry but is there anything yet to suggest he will get 3m?


----------



## Clodagh (19 November 2016)

Wasn't he just awesome. Amazing. He looked like he was out for a work gallop.


----------



## bonny (19 November 2016)

TelH said:



			The Cue Card we know and love was back today! 
Coneygree aside, is there anything that can potentially give Cue Card a race on Boxing Day? Sadly we have lost Vautour, and Don Cossack is off the road. I see Douvan has an entry but is there anything yet to suggest he will get 3m?
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit worrying that there were only 6 in the race today and it's hard to think of anyone at the moment who could have competed with Cue Card, where are the Irish ? I think boxing day might be a different result if Coneygree runs again


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 November 2016)

I liked the French horse that was 3rd. I am glad they brought him over and took us on. He is only 7 and I think he will come back for the Gold Cup Challenge in a year or two if the ground isn't too quick. 

Cue Card is in a league of his own on that ground! Coneygree will have needed the run but he was jumping out of his skin for the most part!

Sire De Grugy brought it home at Ascot making it a day for comebacks!

The race of the day for me? Watching my old charge, Mysteree win at Haydock! He is now at Michael Scu's sadly for me but he will win them plenty, all he does is gallop and jump, the deeper the ground the better so watch out for him in the big staying handicaps through the winter! He is much better than his 120 rating suggests!


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 November 2016)

It was an incredible race, 2 of my favourite horses who I didnt mind who came out on top, Cue Card was awesome today and Coneygree will come on from the race and didnt disgrace himself at all. I liked the French horse too and thought he ran a good race in  3rd, wouldnt be surprised if someone doesnt snap him up as Im sure there is improvement to come.

Lovely to see Sire de Grugy win today too, he was simply wonderful and such a pleasure to watch.

I cant wait to see Ar Mad back on course, anyone know when he is due to run.


----------



## claracanter (19 November 2016)

Dobiegirl said:



			I cant wait to see Ar Mad back on course, anyone know when he is due to run.
		
Click to expand...

According to the Racing Post , he has an entry in the King George and nothing before that


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 November 2016)

claracanter said:



			According to the Racing Post , he has an entry in the King George and nothing before that
		
Click to expand...

Ooh thats a bit of a worry, he is hard to settle and not always a fluent jumper although he hasnt fallen.


----------



## Mariposa (20 November 2016)

Yesterday was just fantastic. I love the whole team behind Cue Cue, the Tizzards and their team, Jean Bishop and Paddy Brennan, there is such a feel good factor about it all. I thought he ran a blinder, I couldn't wipe the smile off my day all day. It sums up what I love about racing. 

Sire de Grugy was fab too and I was pleased to see Yanworth back too  - although Lil Rockafella gave him a run for his money!


----------



## popsdosh (20 November 2016)

Dobiegirl said:



			Ooh thats a bit of a worry, he is hard to settle and not always a fluent jumper although he hasnt fallen.
		
Click to expand...

Kempton should suit well then


----------

